# I lost Mufasa.



## selzer

He was beautiful and sweet, never needed an unkind word. Easy dog, calm, special. 

He was fine yesterday, I gave him his food and this morning I saw that he ate all but about a quarter of a cup. But he was lying in his house dead. He didn't poop. My Dad and I took him to the vet, and they confirmed that he had bloated. How awful. 

I have dogs that jump up and down like banshees and I tell them to knock it off or they will bloat. Not Moofie. Moofie was easy and calm. Why him? 

Goodbye, little guy.


----------



## Galathiel

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Sue. I'll miss Moofie stories. He was beautiful, sounds like inside AND out.


----------



## dogma13

:halogsd:Oh Sue,so terribly sorry!What a loss.RIP Moofie.


----------



## misfits

Oh no! I'll never meet you or your dogs, but I loved the stories about him. Saying "I'm sorry" is so trite, but I feel so bad for you and him right now. Condolences....


----------



## islanddog

Oh my gosh, so so sad. He was beautiful. You are miserable, you will miss him, You WILL Remember Him Forever. Treasure that.
When you are ready, post beautiful pictures and beautiful stories so that we all can remember together.


----------



## Deb

I am soooo very sorry!


----------



## llombardo

I'm so sorry. RIP beautuful boy.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Heartbreaking. I'm so sorry...


----------



## Traveler's Mom

This made me cry. I am so sorry for you. 
You made a good life for Moofie. Take comfort in that.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## voodoolamb

Oh no 

I am so sorry for your loss. He will live on in the stars like his namesake.


----------



## carmspack

heartfelt condolences .


----------



## newlie

My heart hurts for you and I am having a hard time trying to keep tears from rolling down my face (since I am at work.) He was a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Akatruly_

I'm so sorry for you loss, he was a beautiful boy. I'm sure he knew he was loved. May he rest in peace <3


----------



## Momto2GSDs

What a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry.
Moms


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Hugs, my friend!


----------



## Greyson.Johnson

I am so very sorry. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## kelbonc

Just so heartbreaking. He was beautiful in so many ways. I am so very sorry. RIP Mufasa.


----------



## charger

I'm so sorry you're going through this pain of losing your beautiful boy.


----------



## Jenny720

Such a handsome boy. So sorry for the sudden loss of your Mufasa.


----------



## RZZNSTR

I am really sorry to hear of your loss. My sincere condolences!


----------



## telavivgsd

I'm so sorry, he was really beautiful.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Sorry to hear that. Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Dunkirk

My deepest and heartfelt sympathies over the loss of your beautiful boy ...


----------



## ksotto333

Sue, I'm am so utterly sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Bramble

I am so very sorry. What a handsome boy! Gonna go give mine some extra hugs tonight.


----------



## lalabug

So very sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs. <3


----------



## Julian G

selzer said:


> He was beautiful and sweet, never needed an unkind word. Easy dog, calm, special.
> 
> He was fine yesterday, I gave him his food and this morning I saw that he ate all but about a quarter of a cup. But he was lying in his house dead. He didn't poop. My Dad and I took him to the vet, and they confirmed that he had bloated. How awful.
> 
> I have dogs that jump up and down like banshees and I tell them to knock it off or they will bloat. Not Moofie. Moofie was easy and calm. Why him?
> 
> Goodbye, little guy.


If you don't mind, can you share a little more about what exactly you did and what Mufasa was doing before he died? Maybe we can figure out what happened and others here can avoid such a tragedy. For example I read that feeding fruits or veggies too close to a protein meal can cause bloat. Also like you said, jumping up and down and running around too close to meals can also cause this. 
So sorry for your loss, he was stunning. :crying:


----------



## gsdsar

Sue, I am so sorry for your loss. He was a special boy and I know how much he meant to you.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss  They must have needed a handsome shepherd in doggy heaven.


----------



## llombardo

Julian G said:


> If you don't mind, can you share a little more about what exactly you did and what Mufasa was doing before he died? Maybe we can figure out what happened and others here can avoid such a tragedy. For example I read that feeding fruits or veggies too close to a protein meal can cause bloat. Also like you said, jumping up and down and running around too close to meals can also cause this.
> So sorry for your loss, he was stunning. :crying:


I read the same thing. I thought about this when I made them a homemade meal that included a couple veggies mixed in with the meat. You would think that by now someone somewhere would have definitive answers to why it happens.


----------



## TwoBigEars

My heart breaks for you. I lost my special dog a few months ago to mesenteric torsion and I'll always be questioning why, why her. Bloat and torsion seem to have correlations, but not definitive causes and even if we do all the "right things", sometimes it just happens anyway.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sue I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Mufasa. My thoughts are w/ you. Take care.


----------



## graciesmom

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer

Thank you all. It is going to take a few days before the shock will wear off. He was so young and vital, no symptoms whatsoever before I fed him. And, of course, he wouldn't eat at all if he wasn't feeling well -- kind of picky that way. 

Julian G, I dunno. I think a lot of the things they make up about bloat are because we humans want to feel in control of all situations. For years they said to feed them in elevated dishes. And then they said don't feed them in elevated dishes. They really don't know. 

Lots of people will crate them before and after meals. But having a bunch of dogs and feeding time is the highpoint of the day, they get pretty crazy before meals, whoof it down, and then continue with the insanity until I go in and shut the door. They should be bloating left and right. And Milla and Ramona and Lassie should be the first to bloat. I think little Ramona jumps so high that she nearly hits her head on the top of the kennel. While Moofie, he wouldn't jump up and down, he would come out of his kennel and trot down the line, make Karma and Ramona bark at him, and then calmly trot back up to me, like he did his job for the day. 

I fed him in a stainless steel bucket clipped to my fence. It wasn't exactly elevated, and wasn't exactly not elevated. 

I fed my dogs two meals a day for years and years, without any problems. I went to once per day feedings three or four years ago. Yep 6 cups kibble can kill your dog, if the dog's stomach twists. Would that have happened with 3 cups of kibble? Maybe not. I don't know. 

I've been running it back and through my mind for the last several hours. There were hunters out back of my place today on the other side of the river. Strangers. The dogs could see them, Jenna barked at them. Deer season. This is the first time I have ever seen hunters back there. Could he have seen a hunter back there when he had a full belly of mid-range kibble, and become anxious or upset because people were where they never are. Big ravine down to the river, and then county property, wooded and full of brush. It's possible. 

I go out to feed everyone around 11:30, and leave for work at 1:30. I get home at midnight, and I do not go out and check on everyone at that hour. Because they quiet right down after I go in for the night, and I don't want my neighbors to lose sleep. I can only think that since there was no poop in his kennel, and he began eating as soon as I gave him his food -- he is not a woofer. I have woofers and inhalers, but he only ate when everything is happy and good, and then he was quite the gentleman about food. 

I figure he finished eating by noon. And by the time I got home at midnight, he was either gone already, or he probably was too far gone for any type of intervention. 

Other than feeding two meals of half the food, I don't know what I might have done differently. I have to work. Most of us do. And that means 8-10 hours gone minimum, that we really cannot monitor our buddies. And since I was not there, there were no symptoms where I might have rushed him to the vet. 

In all, I just think it was my turn. Greta died suddenly a few years ago, and we suspect bloat, but she had so many issues, especially with her digestive system, she was a nut, and it wasn't surprising, really. Moofy had none of that.


----------



## dogfaeries

Oh Sue, I'm so sorry.


----------



## GatorBytes

Crud.  
RIP Moofie. I'm sorry this happened to you


----------



## Muskeg

So sorry. I lost my vital, young girl recently suddenly, I'll probably never know why. It is heartbreaking. Hugs.


----------



## Slamdunc

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose a dog like this.

The only fault a dog has is that they never live long enough, and forever would not be long enough.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

RIP big fella! 

So sorry Sue, it is horrible to lose one so young.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. I just want to go back and start today over, like it was all a big dream. It's not and I know it. This is why my dad would not get another dog. Dad came over today to help me get him to the vet.


----------



## MishkasMom

I'm so sorry  He was such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Deb

I wish there was a sad button for something like this. I know you're grieving. Hugs!


----------



## sebrench

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sabis mom

I am so sorry. He sounds like a love and I know he will be missed.


----------



## Suki's Mom

My heart fell into my stomach when I read the subject title. I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## collards

I lost my beloved baylee on saturday. I know how you feel. My wife and I are devasted. He so filled our lives. He was so strong and vibrant. Such a shock.


----------



## Hineni7

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.. So unfair..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sue I think that losing a young dog is the hardest thing about losing a pet. I always look for what I can do differently. I think there are so many things that contribute to these situations its hard to know what has happened and all the factors. bloat is the one that appears to haunt multiple breeds particularly the GSD . I think you did the best you could. My dogs up until 3 months ago were alone after feeding for 8 to 19 hours. Losing these wonderful creatures sucks but losing a young dog who has no health issues is the worst. Sending thoughts your way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I meant 8 to 10 hours not 19.


----------



## selzer

collards said:


> I lost my beloved baylee on saturday. I know how you feel. My wife and I are devasted. He so filled our lives. He was so strong and vibrant. Such a shock.


I am sorry. These critters just get into ever piece of our being and losing them is like losing a bit of ourselves and puts a giant gaping hole in our lives. Some say to get another dog quick, and others say to give yourself time to grieve. I suppose it is highly individual.


----------



## maxtmill

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## wolfstraum

That POOR dog! to lay there in a kennel alone and dying for nearly a day...........no dog deserves that


----------



## Suzy25

Oh my goodness how awful, He was beautiful RIP Mufasa, handsome boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Bloat is such a tragic and painful way to die especially alone  this may be a reminder to always check on your dog(s) when you come home whether it's 5 minutes, 5 hours etc particularly when they are kenneled, you just never know what goes on when your not there. RIP mufasa.


----------



## marksteven

I'm sorry for your Loss.


----------



## LuvShepherds

JakodaCD OA said:


> Bloat is such a tragic and painful way to die especially alone  this may be a reminder to always check on your dog(s) when you come home whether it's 5 minutes, 5 hours etc particularly when they are kenneled, you just never know what goes on when your not there. RIP mufasa.


I always do but I lost a dog to bloat. The early symptoms were so subtle, I didn't recognize them. He was drooling. That wasn't typical but not unusual for him. He was more restless than usual, but again, for an elderly dog, not unusual either. He bloated and died in less than an hour. I was there when it started, and could do nothing to stop it. By the time we got him into the car and to the dog ER, he was gone. At least I was there holding him when he passed, but they told me the underlying cause was illness, not food or drink, and they would have put him down anyway due to his age. We like to think we can save a dog. That is not always true.

I know how much he meant to Selzer and I'm sorry for her loss, no matter how or why it happened.


----------



## shakariah

Sorry about your loss. I had a lab that did the same thing. Hard to take.


----------



## Misha111

I lost my first GSD, Misha, to bloat. It was the third time she had had it. I was very careful with her after the first time, she didn't jump around, I was very careful what i fed her as she had a very sensitive stomach and I certainly knew the signs to look for. Sadly I couldn't save her the third time. Just because you follow the guidelines to prevent something does not mean it's 100% preventable.

I am so very sorry for your loss xx


----------



## LuvShepherds

Misha111 said:


> I lost my first GSD, Misha, to bloat. It was the third time she had had it. I was very careful with her after the first time, she didn't jump around, I was very careful what i fed her as she had a very sensitive stomach and I certainly knew the signs to look for. Sadly I couldn't save her the third time. Just because you follow the guidelines to prevent something does not mean it's 100% preventable.
> 
> I am so very sorry for your loss xx


The ER vet said they see it too often and that it's not always preventable or treatable. Even though everyone says it's due to eating or drinking and overexerting, it can be caused by illness or other things. Surgery isn't always successsful and isn't always possible. That vet is a surgeon and has a lot of experience with it because people go there first if they can. Many times they won't even do surgery, they just make the dog comfortable or euthanize.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

LuvShepherds said:


> The ER vet said they see it too often and that it's not always preventable or treatable. Even though everyone says it's due to eating or drinking and overexerting, it can be caused by illness or other things. Surgery isn't always successsful and isn't always possible. That vet is a surgeon and has a lot of experience with it because people go there first if they can. Many times they won't even do surgery, they just make the dog comfortable or euthanize.


There is a genetic component involved as well. Some dogs are more susceptible.


----------



## voodoolamb

LuvShepherds said:


> The ER vet said they see it too often and that it's not always preventable or treatable. Even though everyone says it's due to eating or drinking and overexerting, it can be caused by illness or other things. Surgery isn't always successsful and isn't always possible. That vet is a surgeon and has a lot of experience with it because people go there first if they can. Many times they won't even do surgery, they just make the dog comfortable or euthanize.


I think a predisposition to gastric torsion is nothing more than an evolutionary compromise for the those deep narrow chests that serve them so well. Even wolves have been known to die of bloat. 

It's rough to loose a dog. No matter how.


----------



## LuvShepherds

MineAreWorkingline said:


> There is a genetic component involved as well. Some dogs are more susceptible.


I think so. The vet said all indications were that my dog had a tumor, probably malignant which was growing. There were signs behind bloat.


----------



## LuvShepherds

voodoolamb said:


> I think a predisposition to gastric torsion is nothing more than an evolutionary compromise for the those deep narrow chests that serve them so well. Even wolves have been known to die of bloat.
> 
> It's rough to loose a dog. No matter how.


Yes, that's all true. There is another similar condition which is intestinal torsion. I think surgery is more successful but it needs to be a young dog, it needs to be caught and treated before there is internal strangulation, and the vet needs to be very competent. It's not a given that it can be prevented or treated. If the owner is present with the dog but can't get to the right vet soon enough, being there doesn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## Deb

Little known fact, people with situs inversus often have Intestinal malrotation. My son who was born with multiple severe congenital heart defects had surgery at four months old to 'tie down' his intestines to prevent them from twisting. In normal development the intestines attach to the wall in growth but with situs inversus this doesn't happen, so intestinal malrotation occurs.


----------



## onyx'girl

LuvShepherds said:


> I think so. The vet said all indications were that my dog had a tumor, probably malignant which was growing. There were signs behind bloat.


I believe that is the reason my almost 12 yr old male died from bloat. He did have some health issues pop up in the last few weeks of his life(swollen glands in his neck) This was 23 yrs ago....after he passed, I was very diligent in watching my dogs for any signs of bloat. Stomper went very quickly, I doubt I could have saved him even if I rushed him to the vet. I was on the phone with the vet when he took his last breath. I could never have kennel dogs.


----------



## katdog5911

What a stunning dog. So very sorry he crossed the bridge. Unfortunately we don't live in a bubble and tragedy happens no matter how hard we try to do all the right things...


----------



## Chip18

OMG ... I'm so sorry!! Having PC "issues" so been off line for awhile ... laptop has charging issues. Was it bloat don't have time to read gotta try and charge so I only saw "lost Mufasa" and replied. So sorry for your lost.


----------



## LARHAGE

So sorry Sue, he was a beautiful young dog, sometimes we are damned if we do, and damned if we don't. I just strive to provide my dogs with the best possible life I can provide them, it's really all we can do, I have no doubt the love and care you provide your dogs is exemplary, sometimes, it's just not enough. Hugs to you.


----------



## Courtney

Sue, I am very sorry to hear about your boys passing. It's just fair. I love the picture you posted of him. We love these dogs beyond words.

Take care.


----------



## selzer

JakodaCD OA said:


> Bloat is such a tragic and painful way to die especially alone  this may be a reminder to always check on your dog(s) when you come home whether it's 5 minutes, 5 hours etc particularly when they are kenneled, you just never know what goes on when your not there. RIP mufasa.


First of all, I want to thank everyone on this thread that offered condolences. Mufasa was like my masterpiece, a spectacular dog inside and out, who was very much loved, well-trained, titled, and for the most part, a house dog. 

It took a couple of days to answer Diane and Wolfstraum. Mufasa was a house dog. He had an in/out kennel that came right up into my living room. I moved him to an outside kennel about a month ago, for two reasons: The first: there is only a 5' fence between him and Babs (age 11 intact) and Quinn (age 1 intact), both of whom are due to come into heat. And the second: Cujo (almost 4 years neutered) and Hepzibah (4 years old, bad hips) both need to put on some weight and I thought being inside would suit them better. Cujo is a return, and Hepsi I haven't homed because of her issues, neither are of any worth to me for breeding purposes. Both are nice dogs that don't deserve to be dead just because they are not breed-worthy. Being a long-coat, Mufasa was much easier to keep inside, but I still believe the right thing to do was to put him next to sister outside, and across from Heidi. He was not "alone"; I was not there. 

Being outside in a kennel, inside in a crate, or inside with the run of the house would have made no difference whatsoever as he bloated when I was at work. If I had the means not to work, I doubt I would go to work outside of what I do with dogs, and no doubt I would have a dog bloat while I was at a show with another dog or dogs. The long and the short of it, is that it is human nature to point fingers and say "that is why, you..." because we want to have control over situations. We feel safer when we can point to what others do wrong and place blame. At the end of the day, we simply do not have control over many things. It was simply my turn to have a common issue within our breed happen to my dog.


----------



## Courtney

Sue, I apologize. It was too late to edit.

I meant to say it's unfair. Bloat is terrifying and as GSD owners we always think about it. Again, take care.


----------



## gsdhistorian4

I am so sorry!! Losing a dog is so hard, they become family. Just remember you gave him a good life and the memories you had will always be there.


----------



## sebrench

Bloat is one of the things that scare me the most about having GSDs, and it happens to young dogs also, which is especially heartbreaking. We try to take precautions against it, but it doesn't seem that the cause is entirely known, let alone the ways to prevent it. And it happens fast. Even if you had been at home, and most of us have to leave our dogs to go to work (I know I do), there might not have been anything you could do. Our closest vet is 20 minutes away. The vet I trust is about 45 minutes away, and the emergency clinic is about 45-50 minutes away. This could have happened to any one of us. It's an awful way to lose a friend. I hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## onyx'girl

Keeping gas-X dissolvable strips on hand could gain precious minutes while getting to the vet when a dog is bloating. It is something I keep in my emergency kit.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

My post was not " pointing fingers" as you put it. It was made as a general statement to everyone, yes crap happens when we aren't around to control it and it happens when we are around and 'can't' control it..My point was, everyone should be vigilant. And maybe I'm just different in that I wouldn't give a hoot if my dogs woke up the neighbors, I couldn't 'not' check on them for 20 hours? I think you said. How do you know he was gone while you were at work and not suffering / still alive when you got home? You don't have to answer that, it's not my business and frankly whats done is done..

I guess I find it odd, well not really, that out of all the postings, you pull out mine, oh but of course I'm an mod, and we know how you feel about that, tho I rarely post here anymore..No need to respond,,I got the gist of it.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm very disappointed in the direction of this thread. Of course we all have different ways of interacting with our dogs but one of this forum's most active posters had the worst experience any of us can with our dogs. When I'm home, mine are with me all the time but it doesn't take away from the sadness and sorrow I feel for Selzer. It is so easy to criticize other people's choices, when we should be offering support.


----------



## Chip18

Honestly ... finger pointing has started??? Guess I'm lucky that I'm having "PC" issues?? Mufasa ... was by all accounts a "magnificent dog!" Near as I can tell ... he was just another victim off the "Crap Happens Syndrome??"

If people are that concerned about the "potential" for "Bloat" then they ought to not own "Bloat Prone" breeds! Speaking for myself ... all the dogs "I" luv are predisposed towards bloat?? As the saying goes ... there but for the grace of GOD ...

Bloat ... with my "Breeds" of choice is a "fear I have lived withed daily for 16 years?? My wife ... pretty much thinks I'm neurotic?? Freaking "Rocky" will go all day without drinking water?? But as soon s I feed him ... seven times out of ten ... then he decides he needs a lot of water ... WTH??? I have a mayor cow! I snatch the water away ... "Marilyn things I'm "neurotic" "Rocky" thinks I'm an "ASS!"

But ... I have not had any dogs "Bloat??" Genetic predisposition or dumb luck, I have no idea but ... people with there broad chested dogs ... ought not to be pointing fingers here ... just saying.

Again .. I'm so sorry Selzer ... this I understand ... makes for a pretty crappy begining of the "Holiday."


----------



## llombardo

onyx'girl said:


> Keeping gas-X dissolvable strips on hand could gain precious minutes while getting to the vet when a dog is bloating. It is something I keep in my emergency kit.


Me too. I think this is a must.


----------



## LJak007

**** Selzer, not enough to say I am so sorry to hear this. But just know my thoughts and love are coming to you. RIP beautiful boy.


----------

